

Ask HN: Domain Name Dilemma - kloc

I am confused b/w choosing a country specific TLD (ccTLD) or the Dot Com TLD (gTLD) for my domain.My website/blog will only cater to a specific country.What would be better from SEO and "end user perception" perspective. Also, ccTLD for the Domain Name I like is available and gTLD is not.
======
russell
Easy. Do both. Domain names are cheap and you can have multiple pointing to
the same site. Definitely you want your ccTLD because it fits your market, but
if you can also find a good .com, take that too, particularly if you are doing
international sales.

~~~
kloc
Thanks but don't you think that having 2 domain names point to same site would
lead to confusing brand? What name will I put on the site?

~~~
nfriedly
Usually, if I have multiple domain names for a single site, I pick my favorite
and just 301 redirect the rest. This avoids confusion and also avoids any
potential "duplicate content penalty" from search engines.

